# Seat won't latch into position (2000 jetta)



## Knolly (Mar 27, 2007)

This morning I went to adjust my seat for my wife in my 2000 Jetta and once I slide the seat forwards, it wouldn't lock into position. The car is a GLS VR6 and the seats are heated with manual adjustments.
I noticed that there is a "pin" that locks into the sliding rack (that has holes in it for each position): it looks like the pin is not popping back out to engage the holes (when compared to the passenger side which works fine).
The system kind of looks like a bicycle brake in that there's a cable inside a housing and when you pull up on the handle to adjust the seat position, it pulls the pin out of the rack. When I pull up the handle I can see the whole housing system compress, so I know that the cable's not broken (and if it was, the seat would be locked into place). I have the opposite problem which is it looks like the pin won't engage the rails and hence, I can't lock the seat into place!
So, I'm guessing that either the pin's jammed (i.e. not lubed enough), or that there is a spring that's possibly broken. 
Anyone have any ideas and is this a part that a mechanically inclined guy who doesn't have a lot of experience working on cars can fix fairly easily (like when I replaced my VR6 idler pulley a few months ago with help from an excellent DIY on this site)?
Thanks!


_Modified by Knolly at 12:13 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## clunkyVR6 (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been having the exact same problem with my drivers side seat in my 2001 GTI VR6. I'm sure the locking mechanism is identical even though my seat does the pop-up and forward thing to allow rear seat access.
I'll be pulling the seat out this weekend to see what I can do. If anyone has fixed this problem before, please don't be shy


----------



## clunkyVR6 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (clunkyVR6)*

I didn't realize I couldn't select "Watch this topic" with a quick reply... so here's a full reply so I can


----------



## guarddog (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey,
I had the exact same problem this morning. Wife drove the car yesterday, I hopped in and went to drive her to work and Bam! No latching action for me.
Anyway, after reading the posts on here I decided to see if it was just an easy case of not being lubricated enough. I went out...shot some WD-40 on the latching mechinism while I pulled it up and down a few times. Now she is locking in possition like nobodies business.
I hope you guys have as good of luck getting it to work!


----------



## jamichau (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Jetta Seat Latch (guarddog)*

I had this problem with the driver's seat in my 2001 Jetta GLX. Took it to the dealer, they replaced the Bowden Seat Latch Cable. $43.50 for the part, $88.00 for an hour's labor, plust 8% sales tax. Now the passenger side is not latching. I'll get the WD40 and let ya know how it goes.
-J


----------



## clunkyVR6 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Jetta Seat Latch (jamichau)*

I forgot to follow up on this. WD-40 did the trick for me... it was certainly better than giving any amount of money to a dealership!


----------



## jamichau (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Jetta Seat Latch (jamichau)*

Success! Hit the pin with some WD40, wiggled the latch until it released, and it's working now. Brother-in-law was at the house, had some PB Blaster spray lubricant in his Jeep. Hit the pin with a shot of that, too. Thanks, guarddog, for the clue. Yes, it beats the stealership price!
-J


----------



## JOEN4545 (May 11, 2011)

*2003 Jetta Seat Latch*

Success here also! I sprayed the the pin with WD40 and waited 5 minutes. I then lifted the latch under the driver seat 10-15 times while I continuously sprayed more WD40. The latch released and will now hold the driver seat in place!! Thank you Thank You!


----------



## posdubbin (Apr 16, 2008)

WD40 worked! 

Sprayed it on the pin in the mechanism and waited a few, jiggled the handle and it popped back in place 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Kdip (Feb 13, 2012)

*cable broke ?*

2001 jetta tdi . anyone else having this issue.. I think the cable may have broke loose from the latch you pull up on.. on the seat ?.. has anyone replaced anything involved with that, Im going out now to see if i can tell more.. somehow I dont think it just needs some lube.. but i can hope
Thx kdip


----------



## BriceSMASH (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm so glad I found this thread. Good lookin out fellas :thumbup:


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*love vortex*

Thank god for this site!!! Still the search blows LOL


----------

